# la cuerda se rompió



## Seikun

Hola.
Quisiera saber cómo se dice en inglés "la cuerda se rompió". Me pregunto si para este caso el verbo _snap_ es el adecuado...
Gracias.


----------



## Stairway to Heaven

Depende del contexto, se puede utilizar "the string snapped" o "the string broke".


----------



## Bevj

Depende del contexto, que no has aportado.
¿Qué tipo de cuerda es?


----------



## Seikun

Bueno, por ejemplo cuando la gente juega a tirar de la cuerda tirando de los estremos hasta que la cuerda se rompe en el centro.


----------



## irakli.jakhua

Seikun said:


> Bueno, por ejemplo cuando la gente juega a tirar de la cuerda tirando de los estremos hasta que la cuerda se rompe en el centro.



Si hablas de una cuerda de hilos entrelazados, entonces, la traducción correcta sería - "The rope torn - la cuerda se rompió" o "The rope is torn - (La cuerda está roto (si te sirve))"


----------



## Agró

irakli.jakhua said:


> Si hablas de una cuerda de hilos entrelazados, entonces, la traducción correcta sería - "The rope torn *tore*- la cuerda se rompió" o "The rope is torn - (La cuerda está roto *rota *(si te sirve))"


Un par de correcciones (y no estoy seguro de que 'tear' sea lo mejor aquí).


----------



## chileno

Seikun said:


> Hola.
> Quisiera saber cómo se dice en inglés "la cuerda se rompió". Me pregunto si para este caso el verbo _snap_ es el adecuado...
> Gracias.





Seikun said:


> Bueno, por ejemplo cuando la gente juega a tirar de la cuerda tirando de los e*x*tremos hasta que la cuerda se rompe en el centro.



The rope snaps/snapped....


----------



## Bevj

irakli.jakhua said:


> Si hablas de una cuerda de hilos entrelazados, entonces, la traducción correcta sería - "The rope torn - la cuerda se rompió" o "The rope is torn - (La cuerda está roto (si te sirve))"



No se usa 'torn'  (el verbo _to_ _tear_) en este contexto, me temo.


----------



## irakli.jakhua

Agró said:


> Un par de correcciones (y no estoy seguro de que 'tear' sea lo mejor aquí).



Sí, eso, rotA. Y, gracias por las correciones.


----------



## Amapolas

Bevj said:


> No se usa 'torn'  (el verbo _to_ _tear_) en este contexto, me temo.


Tampoco me gusta "snap".

¿Rip, rip apart, break?


----------



## sound shift

Seikun said:


> Bueno, por ejemplo cuando la gente juega a tirar de la cuerda tirando de los estremos hasta que la cuerda se rompe en el centro.


"... until the rope breaks", diría yo - pero cuesta romper una "rope", mientras la gente _adulta _no juega a tirar de la "string", la cual es mucho más fácil de romper.


----------



## chileno

Amapolas said:


> Tampoco me gusta "snap".
> 
> ¿Rip, rip apart, break?


Por qué no te gusta snap?


----------



## Amapolas

chileno said:


> Por qué no te gusta snap?


Porque me parece que si _snaps _hace _crack_. Lo veo más para algo rígido, como un palito.


----------



## McAlgo

Amapolas said:


> Porque me parece que si _snaps _hace _crack_. Lo veo más para algo rígido, como un palito.


Depende de la manera en que se rompe.  If something snaps, it does so suddenly and makes a sound.  You're right that a rope would not be at the top of a list of things that "snap," but it's certainly not out of the question.

La verdad es que es importante saber de qué está hecha.  Ésta no puede "snap":Ésta sí puede.


----------



## chileno

McAlgo said:


> Depende de la manera en que se rompe.  If something snaps, it does so suddenly and makes a sound.  You're right that a rope would not be at the top of a list of things that "snap," but it's certainly not out of the question.
> 
> La verdad es que es importante saber de qué está hecha.  Ésta no puede "snap":Ésta sí puede.



Y esta?


----------



## McAlgo

chileno said:


> Y esta?


I don't think that one could snap.  It could tear or break.  I feel like I'm missing another verb, but it's escaping me at the moment.


----------



## chileno

McAlgo said:


> I don't think that one could snap.  It could tear or break.  I feel like I'm missing another verb, but it's escaping me at the moment.



How weird. I know if tense a cord/rope, like that or even bigger/thicker, to an extreme it will explode making a snaping sound. But then again, I might be mistaken.


----------



## McAlgo

chileno said:


> How weird. I know if tense a cord/rope, like that or even bigger/thicker, to an extreme it will explode making a snaping sound. But then again, I might be mistaken.


In the context of playing tug-of-war, if the rope broke and you said something like "Oh my God, it snapped!" I don't think it would sound that weird to me.  But in a more general sense, I don't think I would apply that verb to that type of rope, because it doesn't provide the level of _sound_ that I would expect for something to "snap."

EDIT: after reading the Wikipedia entry on "Tug of war," chileno's suggestion is gaining more credibility.  It uses the verb "break" several times, but also says the following about injury risks:

"Amateur organizers of tugs of war may underestimate the forces generated, or overestimate the breaking strength of common ropes, and may thus be unaware of the possible consequences if a rope snaps under extreme tension."


----------



## chileno

McAlgo said:


> In the context of playing tug-of-war, if the rope broke and you said something like "Oh my God, it snapped!" I don't think it would sound that weird to me.  But in a more general sense, I don't think I would apply that verb to that type of rope, because it doesn't provide the level of _sound_ that I would expect for something to "snap."



Right....I thought so, and then again I was thinking of one of those big ropes that are used to keep a big boat and then suddenly it would exert such tension on the rope that it would break and I just can imagine it making a big snapping sound.


----------



## Seikun

Could this image help to give clearer context of whatI'm talking about?

http://fscomps.fotosearch.com/compc/STK/STK110/hrt1011.jpg


----------



## Bevj

That to me is a rope _broken_ (in two).
I do not associate 'snap' with something _flexible_ like a rope or a cord.


----------



## McAlgo

I agree with Bevj...when I see that image, the verb "snap" is nowhere in my head. 

I think in the end, the safe choice is "break," but there is a possibility of using snap.  Again, it really needs to *SNAP!* to use that verb.


----------



## Amapolas

McAlgo said:


> I agree with Bevj...when I see that image, the verb "snap" is nowhere in my head.
> 
> I think in the end, the safe choice is "break," but there is a possibility of using snap.  Again, it really needs to *SNAP!* to use that verb.


And that's what I meant in my post above. 


Amapolas said:


> Porque me parece que si _snaps _hace _crack_. Lo veo más para algo rígido, como un palito.


----------



## chileno

As wrong as it might be, I found this and this is what I've heard along with "break" which is normal too.



snap_1 verb - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com

snap (verb) American English definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary

and the rope snapped in two - Google Search


----------



## McAlgo

But you're not wrong, chileno.  I don't think anyone has said that "snap" absolutely couldn't be used with a rope, but the image that the OP'er gave us is definitely not a "snap." It would have to be instantaneous, and the image just looks more like a gradual fraying.  You had agreat success convincing me, and the more I considered it, the more normal it sounded.


----------



## chileno

Ok, OK...


----------



## Anti_Work

La frase no solo es polémica en Inglés, sino también en español: En Argentina nunca diríamos "la cuerda se rompió". Decimos "la cuerda se cortó" sea esta elástica o no.


----------



## chileno

Anti_Work said:


> La frase no solo es polémica en Inglés, sino también en español: En Argentina nunca diríamos "la cuerda se rompió". Decimos "la cuerda se cortó" sea esta elástica o no.


pero también podríamos decir "explotó". no?


----------



## Anti_Work

chileno said:


> pero también podríamos decir "explotó". no?


Si, estalló o explotó, si al cortarse produce un estallido debido a la extrema tensión.


----------



## chileno

Anti_Work said:


> Si, estalló o explotó, si al cortarse produce un estallido debido a la extrema tensión.



Bueno, en realidad usaría "reventar" y no necesariamente tendría haber un sonido muy particular. No?


----------



## Anti_Work

chileno said:


> Bueno, en realidad usaría "reventar" y no necesariamente tendría haber un sonido muy particular. No?


Estalló, explotó, reventó, todos ellos se refieren al ruido que hace la cuerda al cortarse. Por ejemplo un cable de acero que sostiene una carga de varias toneladas si se corta producirá un fuerte sonido, en ese caso podemos decir "La carga era excesiva y se cortó el cable" o también "La carga era excesiva y reventó/estalló/explotó el cable" esta última forma da más información, describe la forma en que se cortó: haciendo un fuerte sonido.


----------



## Agró

Por si interesa. En España diríamos que "la cuerda se rompió", y nada más (creo); ni _estalló_, ni _explotó_, ni _reventó_...


----------



## chileno

Interesante.


----------

